# New Project - Gheenoe Classic



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I was about to purchase a Highsider last week from a forum member but he backed out.
And I'm glad he did!
I came across this Classic from another forum member for the same price and got a better deal out of it.

I plan on adding a front and rear deck, maybe remove the center box, new paint on hull, outboard and trailer, and get my mechanic to go over the outboard and make sure it's in top running shape.

Then I'll probably get with Bob of Strongarm Products and see about putting a grab bar and tiller extension on it.

Too bad I just sold that push pole I had. 

Hopefully Tico will do me the favor and bring me down some rub rails from Titusville on his way back either tomorrow or Monday.

I'm debating on either painting it black, or going with a nice seafoam green.


'89 Classic
'05 Magic Tilt trailer?
'85 Evinrude 15hp outboard.

I'll post pics in a bit.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Excellent ! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## shallowassult (May 30, 2010)

looks like you have alot of work ahead of you, but im sure it will turn out to be a bad a** boat!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> looks like you have alot of work ahead of you, but im sure it will turn out to be a bad a** boat!


I hope to have it done soon. 
Plan on starting on the inside this week. Going to gut it out and do a front and rear deck more than likely.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks like a great project boat! I'd figure something out for the nose otherwise it will slap like a beach! If remember correctly old timers would use a towel or semi-heavy material around the front end that would sit in the water a few inches to prevent hull slap.

I think you gotta keep with the name though. Paint it black!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

PIB did you unload the copperhead or something? Why the gheenoe craze? Is it going to be stowed at a different location or something?


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

Well look who ended up with it. After thinking about it for an hour and emailing the seller back, it was sold. At least I'm glad that I get to see pictures of it now.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I still have the copperhead and it will remain my skiff of choice to use on a regular basis.
This was more of a "I want to work on something" buy. Lol

I also bought a car today. 
Maybe I shouldn't be craigslist surfing. Lol

But anyway, I bought this to have something to mess around with and customize.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Here it is saying good bye to the copperhead. 
For I am taking it to the shipyard now so we can get to work on it. 
Hopefully, it won't see my driveway again until it's complete.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

It's home for the upcoming weeks.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

A "Gheenoe Tender" ???


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Yesterday we got started removing the rear bench and center box but we were making a mess. 

So we built a tent to work inside of. 
That way we won't get any fiberglass on any of the yachts. 

Then today while i was out on the water fishing with Bob of
Strongarm products and Alex (dacuban1), my buddy finished gutting it out.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## JESUS_ROMERO (Dec 19, 2010)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

I wish i had got it.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I wish i had got it.


I'm kinda glad you didn't.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Progress has been slow. Busy fishing and doing other jobs. 
Here's where it stands now. 

















Mocking up rear flotation boxes.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

We've been busy with other work and pre fishing for Tico's tournament. 
But now we finally have some time to get back on it. 
We have been doing little stuff here and there. 

Chase tubes were glassed in. False floor was glassed in. 
Glassed in some core mat to stiffen the floor as well. 
Bulk heads were glassed in place. 
Filled all the old rub rail holes. 

After removing the rotted wood from the transom we noticed the glass was terrible. 
So we cut that out and used Formica to lay up a new skin. 
We're about to glass in the mantex coring as I type this. 
Here are some pics:

















Old transom skin after it was cut out. 








Getting ready to lay up the new one. 
















Getting the mantex mocked up making sure it's properly fitted before beginning the lamination process.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

That the right way to do it! Man, i wonder whos responsible for the layup of the original transom?


----------

